

Freenode IRC has had a few servers compromised, reset your nickserv passwords - moepstar
http://blog.freenode.net/2014/09/server-issues-2/

======
xorcist
Don't use nickserv passwords!

Freenode has support for SSL certificates instead. Basically you tell nickserv
to trust your certificate instead of giving it your password. Then there are
no passwords to steal.

Here's how to do it in irssi: [https://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-
irssi.shtml](https://freenode.net/certfp/certfp-irssi.shtml)

------
moepstar
Currently a bit light on detail, at least it seems their services database is
encrypted:

atheme 7.0.7. services. 1bc5b086ff841eb47e4f009c93c3e612005ad953 ceFjtR [ircd-
seven] Build Date: Feb 11 2014

where c means "an encryption module is loaded" although only later versions of
Atheme say which encryption module it is.

